# Lecture des disques mac os étendu sous Windows



## vampire (1 Août 2009)

Bonsoir, ayant trouver une application permettant la lecture mais aussi et surtout l'écriture des disques NTFS sous Leopard, je cherche à savoir s'il n'y aurait pas possibilité de faire de même mais dans le sens inverse : de faire reconnaitre les disques formater en mac os étendu (telle la partition principale de mon macbook) à Windows ? Afin de pouvoir avoir accès à ma partition Leopard sous Bootcamp, par exemple...

Merci


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (1 Août 2009)

Hello,
pour pouvoir *lire* les partitions Mac OS étendu (donc HFS+) sous Windows, il y a:
- hfsexplorer (gratuit)
- Macdrive (payant)
- Transmac (payant)
- Paragon HFS Version Beta (gratuit)

En revanche, pour *écrire* sur la partition HFS+ depuis windows,
il n'y a que Macdrive (payant) et Transmac (Payant)


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Août 2009)

Paragon HFS est en version bêta pour l'instant (pour l'obtenir il faut s'enregistrer, et l'adresse de téléchargement est envoyée par e-mail).

Dans cette version, il ne permet que la lecture du disque, mais il est gratuit.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (1 Août 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Paragon HFS est en version bêta pour l'instant (pour l'obtenir il faut s'enregistrer, et l'adresse de téléchargement est envoyée par e-mail).
> 
> Dans cette version, il ne permet que la lecture du disque, mais il est gratuit.



Ha oui au temps pour moi, j'avais mal lu pour Paragon, je rectifie 
Merci


----------



## vampire (1 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup, je vais regarder tout ceci. ^^


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Août 2009)

vampire a dit:


> ...une application permettant la lecture mais aussi et surtout l'écriture des disques NTFS sous Leopard...



Pourrais-tu me dire son nom?
Est-elle gratuite?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Août 2009)

Il existe une version gratuite du pilote NTFS-3G pour Mac (voir ici pour le projet initial).

Son équivalent commercial Paragon NTFS pour Mac est payant.


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Août 2009)

Merci


----------

